# PID Micrologix 1200



## patomix21 (Ene 28, 2011)

estoy haciendo un PID de control de velocidad pero tengo el menu del PID interno  tiene el plc pero no se como configurarlo q alguien me ayude ya ingreso datos y no me controla si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradeceria mucho ± si me ayuda la manipulacion desde la entrada del tacometro tengo q mandarle a un scp


----------



## snowboard (Ene 28, 2011)

No he trabajado Entradas análogas ni control PID en un micrologix 1200, pero si he trabajado con SLC500, deberian ser muy parecidos.

Lo primero es que debes escalar la señal de entrada al rango del trabajo del control PID, es de 0 a 16384.
Lo segundo es que cuando creas el bloque PID y le das una dirección debes dejar 23 direcciones libres despues, ésto porque son usadas por el PID, por ejemplo si tu bloque de PID N10:10 debes dejar desocupadas las direcciones desde N10:10 hasta N10:33.








Por otro lado en las instrucciones del menú te recomiendo colocar el time mode en "timed" y con eso  el loop update en "0.05 "(el minimo es 0.01).






[/IMG]


----------



## patomix21 (Feb 9, 2011)

gracias bro me servio la informacion q me proporcionaste gracias


----------

